# 870 Wingmaster



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

I have an 870 Wingmaster 2 3\4 inch with a full choke. I want to use it for Geese. Is this a good gun for this or is it too small? I know I have to have the choke changed or bored out. Is it worth it or should I be looking for a 3'' or a 3.5''


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Depends on how big of shot you want to shoot.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The only limitation you will have is the number of shot in the shell. Power wise it will be the pretty much the same. Most stores don't have as much of a selection of steel shot size for the 2 3/4 as they do for the 3 and 3 1/2 inch but that's not a huge hurdle. If it were me I would simply buy a new barrel. Cabelas has them for $170 USD. http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0005760212137a.shtml


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I also have an old wingmaster 870 that has a bad barrel. Does anyone know what a new or used barrel would cost me. Or isn't it worth spending the money on a new barrel.


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Scheels can set you up to bore your choke for about $45.00 to a more open choke or for about $90 they can install a new choke tube and shorten the barrel if needed. Much cheaper im most cases than a new barrel purchase. Down fall of this is that it will take over a week!

I have sent my barrels to Mike Orlen and turn around time is about the same. I had a choke tube installed and with an additional choke for about $90 with shipping. See attached address for costing. 
http://users.dls.net/~rdouglas/Mike%20O ... Prices.pdf


----------

